# Unbreakable Miter



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Ever want to make a picture frame (or in my case a shadow box with a cabinet door) with unbreakable miter joints? There's a few ways of doing it. You could go out and buy one of those 50 dollar lock miter router bits, or you could do it my way... Splined and pinned miter joint.

Personaly, I like my way better.:yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That is a cool detail. With the splines like that, IMO, the pins (dowels) are an overkill, and unnecessary. Unless of course you did it that way as a design feature.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> That is a cool detail. With the splines like that, IMO, the pins (dowels) are an overkill, and unnecessary. Unless of course you did it that way as a design feature.


Definately a design feature. I was only about 95% sure the joints would hold with a 2' by 3' piece of glass in there. So to eliminate the 5% of doubt and to add a nice feature, I put the dowels through. Now I'm 100% certain the joint won't come apart.


----------



## Youngman (Dec 28, 2007)

That is an easy way to create a real stong joint from something like a weak mitre joint. And really looks awesome with the dowel. A square pin would be nice too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Very attractive miter. The contrasting woods work well.

http://www.craftandwoodworking.com


----------



## Hack (Oct 9, 2007)

That's really a cool miter joint. I would like to use that in the future with your permission???


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Hack said:


> That's really a cool miter joint. I would like to use that in the future with your permission???


Go for it Jeff.... there's no patent on creativity!!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I think that is the strongest mitered joint I've seen! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Hack said:


> That's really a cool miter joint. I would like to use that in the future with your permission???


Permission not needed. That joint/technech has been around for longer years then I even know of. I have seen it on very old pieces. Not trying to rain on anyones parade, but he didn't just invent it. I am 53 yrs old and have used it many times in the past. It has also been done with the spline and then nailed from the back side, or even from the front and then puttied.

Please remember, I'm not trying to offend anyone, but just wanted to set the record straight.


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Stick - not only strong but a beautiful joint.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*Appreciation*



LarrySch said:


> Stick - not only strong but a beautiful joint.


Thanks. Its nice to see that some people appreciate a beautiful strong joint, while others seem to think it's not necessary. I like to say all woodworking is about art and the woodworker is the artist. I never work with plans on a project so when I come up with something like this it's nice to hear that some people like it too.....


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Stick said:


> Thanks. Its nice to see that some people appreciate a beautiful strong joint, while others seem to think it's not necessary. I like to say all woodworking is about art and the woodworker is the artist. I never work with plans on a project so when I come up with something like this it's nice to hear that some people like it too.....


I have to agree with that statement. What's the sense of doing woodworking if it isn't going to look good. Personaly I like to see pic's of things you guys make because it gives me inspiration. I'm with you, Stick, I don't use plans either. I will look at them, but usually end up making it my way anyway.


----------



## navydad202 (Mar 27, 2008)

im new to wookworking and im wondering how did you make the cut for the insert?


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

*All about the jigs...*

Navy,
I first built a box out of plywood that would slip over my fence. The fit is just loose enough so it slides, but with no play from side to side. From there I built a jig that I can clamp to the sliding box-over that is in the shape of a "V". That would allow the frame to sit in the "V" of the jig while I ran it through the saw blade. If you do a google search for "spline jig" and click images, you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## navydad202 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks i think ill try somthing like this


----------

